
Why Silicon Valley Wouldn’t Work Without Immigrants - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/08/technology/personaltech/why-silicon-valley-wouldnt-work-without-immigrants.html?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
bruceb
It would be nice to have non straw man headlines. There is almost no one who
is against immigration. The debate is the level and type.

~~~
rijoja
seconded

